# Murdering my GTO



## clemson89 (May 28, 2011)

Hey guys im thinking about taking my gto and murdering it out... here the list of things I plan to do, and I have a question or two at the end.

1. 15 tint on side and read windows
2. Rear light covers
3. New HID lights for the front with black background
4. Send the wheels to get powder coated
5. ? heres my question I want to keep my pontiac and GTO badges and such. But I want to darken them up but keep it so you can still see them. What would you guys do?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I am in the process of blacking out mine. Except the wheels. I'm gonna probably end up with chrome rims in the near future. I just finished painting the radiator cover and FRC's black and the rear valance. Once I get the new tires on her today, I will post a picture of the rear valance just done. I tinted my tails with NightShade paint and I also tinted the side markers and the fog lights. Also have HIDs installed. Here are some pics. With 5% tint..FTW!! :lol:

I also blacked out the interior trim pieces.


----------



## eric00jga (Jun 16, 2011)

I've tried comering my tails in the past with the plastic covers and they just dont look right. I'd stick with the spray if I were doing it again


----------

